# I think my tetras have ich



## Espectroundead (Jul 8, 2011)

I was looking at my tetras today and noticed that some of them had white spots on them. I think it might be ich, here is a vid.. ‪ICH?‬‏ - YouTube. Is it ich? 
If it is what is the best way to treat it? I know tetras do not like salt and that is the only thing I have at the moment :-(.


----------



## grumphyfl (Jul 29, 2011)

ok when i do water changes, sometimes my tetras show stress and ick. so when thats happens i use a product found at walmart or a aquarium store called quICK cure. it works great for treatments but the down of it is if you use too much, it may stain the silicone. here is a link to show you the bottle. Aquarium Products Quick Cure 3/4 Oz hope this helps.


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

It does look like Ich! 

I have successfully treated Ember & Neon tetras using heat/salt, but I would advise to only use half the recommended dosage at first to see how they tolerate it, but if you notice signs that they are becoming very stressed by it, then I would discontinue using it and do a partial water change to remove the salt. How soon before you would be able to get the other Ich meds., if you prefer not to use salt?


----------



## Espectroundead (Jul 8, 2011)

Beaches said:


> It does look like Ich!
> 
> I have successfully treated Ember & Neon tetras using heat/salt, but I would advise to only use half the recommended dosage at first to see how they tolerate it, but if you notice signs that they are becoming very stressed by it, then I would discontinue using it and do a partial water change to remove the salt. How soon before you would be able to get the other Ich meds., if you prefer not to use salt?


 
I decided to start them on salt since it was the only thing I had at the moment. I am dosing half the recomended dosage and adding it slowly. So far they are acting pretty normal. 
For how long did you use aquarium salt to treat ich?


----------



## Espectroundead (Jul 8, 2011)

grumphyfl said:


> ok when i do water changes, sometimes my tetras show stress and ick. so when thats happens i use a product found at walmart or a aquarium store called quICK cure. it works great for treatments but the down of it is if you use too much, it may stain the silicone. here is a link to show you the bottle. Aquarium Products Quick Cure 3/4 Oz hope this helps.


Thanks for the help, but I already started treating them with aquarium salt since it was the only thing I had available. I will take a look at the quick cure and maybe buy some just to have in case of emergencies.


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

Espectroundead said:


> For how long did you use aquarium salt to treat ich?


One time I treated for 2 weeks and gradually raised the temp. by 2* each day to get it to 86*f, kept it at that temp. for 5 dys, then started lowering it again. 

Another time, It took 3 weeks, but I only had the temp. at 82* due to the fish I had in that instance.

There was one time when I only used heat, having the temp. at 94*for 2 dys, this temp. should kill the parasite, but some fish may not be able to tolerate that high a temp. and you need lots of aeration due to the lack of oxygen. You need to increase aeration any time the temp. is raised though.

How long it takes really depends on the Ich parasite itself, there are many different strains and some are more resistant/persistant than others, it also depends on the severity of the case and how strong the fishs' immune system is in the first place to help deal with the parasite naturally.

Meds. do work too, but whichever way you choose, it is still very stressful to the fish.


----------

